# I need some new Socks



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

What does everyone use... my old Fox River ski socks are wearing out so want to grab 3 or 4 new pairs. Looking for good quality and long lasting and warm. I normally wear a silk liner with my ski socks but if I can get a nice comfy inside on the sock that won't be needed.

What to use and wear to buy online?!??


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

dinanm3atl said:


> What does everyone use... my old Fox River ski socks are wearing out so want to grab 3 or 4 new pairs. Looking for good quality and long lasting and warm. I normally wear a silk liner with my ski socks but if I can get a nice comfy inside on the sock that won't be needed.
> 
> What to use and wear to buy online?!??


Hell, I just use sport socks.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Cheap ski socks ftw! I rotate through 3 or 4 pairs so that they last a bit longer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

sweet

guess I just grab something


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah. My logic is that since I rotate through a bunch of socks anyway, so it'd be more economical to skimp a little. And if I have to sacrifice a pair to the stink gods, then it doesn't hurt my wallet quite so much.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

good idea

I will shop around

My last pair were 20 each


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Ordered a couple pairs of some basic ski socks. We see how they are 

I am always comfortable with the silk liner... Who knows which way is right?!?!? hehe


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

SAC has been having some Smartwool ski socks on for $5 lately. I got 3 pairs and they seem pretty nice. I've always been happy with Smartwool products.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Another vote for Smartwool. These keep my feet dry, nice and toasty.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I've had all different types of socks, I second the Thorlo suggestion. I've also had pretty good luck with Burton socks but my favorite socks have to be my 32's that I got free with the boots I bought a couple of years ago. I freaking love them but I try not to wear them too much so they don't get the super stink effect!


----------

